

Apple releases MacBook Pro Update - preek
http://store.apple.com/us/buy-mac/macbook-pro

======
atrilumen
I just bought one last week. I hate it when that happens.

~~~
osxrand
You have two weeks in a lot of countries to return it, I'd exercise that, and
pick up the new model.

~~~
atrilumen
That's the plan. Thanks!

------
avoidwork
I'm let down by the decision to use an obsolete GPU.

~~~
TD-Linux
They _all_ have Iris graphics now. That seems like a big improvement.

~~~
duskwuff
With the exception of the top-end 15" model, which also has a Nvidia 750M.

------
dandruffhead
Just bought mine in April :/

